
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (January 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
ccarpenterg
OFFER TO VOLUNTEER - Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence, Scientific and
Open Source projects

I'm an engineer with experience working for startups doing web development.
Currently I'm one of the Community TAs for the Startup Engineering class and
for the Machine Learning class at Coursera (Stanford).

I'm looking for opportunities to volunteer, preferably Machine Learning,
Artificial Intelligence or Scientific projects. Being a Community TA has been
a great experience and an opporunity to get a deep understanding on these
topics. I'm eager to contribute to scientific, open source projects and the
like.

Drop me a line: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

Startup Engineering:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/startup](https://www.coursera.org/course/startup)

Machine Learning:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/ml](https://www.coursera.org/course/ml)

Github: [https://github.com/ccarpenterg](https://github.com/ccarpenterg)

ML code:
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/ML](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/ML)

------
nathanbarry
SEEKING FREELANCER - DESIGNER - Boise, Idaho. Remote work is fine.

I'm a designer and author who now creates training courses on design. I’m
hiring a freelance designer to help create video tutorials on Photoshop and
design for a new course.

To apply, plan a design design tutorial (with a sample PSD to work from) to be
recorded by someone else. It should teach a specific design concept or
Photoshop technique and include a simple PSD that can be used as an example in
the tutorial.

Here are a few examples:

    
    
      * Properly nesting rounded rectangles
      * Designing an icon
      * Understanding white space
      * Working with the pen tool in Photoshop
      * Understanding layers in Photoshop
    

You are delivering the example PSD and a rough script (paragraph or outline
format is fine) for a 2-3 minute video. To be clear, I am not looking for the
video itself, but everything prepared in advance so that someone else could
sit down and record the screencast.

At first this is to help with a full length video course, but the future plan
is to build a video training site. So there will be regular work on an ongoing
basis.

This should be obvious, but do not plagiarize. If your example is inspired by
someone else, link to them.

Pay can be hourly or per tutorial.

Apply here:
[http://nathanbarry.com/jobs/designer/](http://nathanbarry.com/jobs/designer/)

~~~
imdsm
Slightly off topic but would the video training site have content on
writing/authoring? If so, I can't wait.

~~~
nathanbarry
No, this would be on design. My book Authority already covers that topic
pretty well.

------
rprospero
SEEKING WORK:

I'm a recent graduate with a PhD in Physics. If you're building a neutron
beamline, then I'm the guy you're looking to hire. Of course, if you're
building a neutron beamline, we've probably already talked, so let's discuss
what else I can offer.

I've spent the past eight years working as the jack of all trades on our
project. I've written byte level servers, hardware interfaces, GUI control
systems, API's, and data analysis code. Lots of data analysis code. While I
might not necessarily be familiar with your technology stack, I'm used to
that. I've had days where I've needed to work with Eight different langauges,
from Labview to IDL to Haskell to Scheme to SPEC.

If you have a problem, I'd love to take a crack at it.

e-mail: adam.l.washington@gmail.com github:
[https://github.com/rprospero](https://github.com/rprospero)

------
leknarf
SEEKING FREELANCERS - NYC or Bay Area preferred - Remote is okay

Lambda is a talent agency for freelance developers and designers. We help you
find clients, negotiate for higher rates, and take care of the business side
of freelancing.

    
    
      - Exceptional talent only: $100/hr minimum rate.
      - No recruiters or spam. We're developers too and we only match consultants with projects that fit their expertise and interest.
      - Serious clients only: Wanna hear about a disruptive social network for cats that "just needs a coder"? Neither do we.
      - Freelancers with side projects or startups are especially welcome!
    

If that's appealing, you can read more and sign up at:
[http://getlambda.com/](http://getlambda.com/)

We've posted about this on HN a few times and have been amazed by the
response. I apologize in advance if it takes a while for us to get back to you
-- we interview everyone personally and are still ramping up the process.

Right now, we're particularly looking for NYC Rails devs and SF iOS devs, but
anyone else based in the US is still welcome to apply!

~~~
macarthy12
Its a pity you are only looking for US based devs. Will that change anytime?

~~~
zerr
Not sure when it changes, but the usual explanation (by Americans themselves)
of this US-only remote thing is that they afraid of dealing with the people
who are not easily suable.

~~~
leknarf
In our case, the explanation is even simpler. Most of our work is for local
devs, where the clients prefer to be able to meet the freelancer face-to-face
occasionally. Even for a project where most of the work will be done remotely,
kick-off meetings and in-person collaboration is still valuable.

~~~
zerr
Of course it is valuable, but why limit the choices a priori? Let your clients
choose by themselves, maybe some of them will prefer to sacrifice face-to-face
meetings in exchange for finding the best candidate...

~~~
bonemachine
In general, with marketing, you need to keep your Message simple. As in drop-
dead simple. Especially when you're veyr small.

That's why you see food trucks offering tacos, sushi, or organic chocolate-
and-truffle-oil-suffused hempseed brownies, respectively... but food trucks
offering all 3 of these, not so often.

With recruiting it's kind of the same. Also, out-of-towners have different
filtering / recommendation / communication needs, and take different
payscales, also

So they're probably just applying the 80-20 rule, and catering to what their
known client base seems to ask for most.

------
redaxle
SEEKING WORK =====================

Chicago, IL or Remote

Available for full stack web development, api development, web scraping,
server admin, mobile development. Covers design, development, deployment.

View projects at: [http://redaxle.com/work](http://redaxle.com/work)

Back-end: Linux, PHP, MySQL/MariaDB, nodejs, phantomjs

Front-end: CSS/CSS3, HTML/HTML5, JavaScript + jQuery _Master or expert level
on Smarterer for most back-end and frontend languages /technologies, email for
details._

Design: new concepts in Photoshop or can work from a design comp.

Mobile: Cordova/Phonegap + custom plugins, mobile-first design, mobile-only
sites

VPS providers: Linode, Digital Ocean, Rackspace

3rd party: Stripe, Braintree, PayPal, Twilio, ...

Software: vim, apache, nginx, APC/xcache/memcache, arch linux, cronie,
atd/atq, various linters, imagemagick custom web framework + CMS for unique
business requirements

Other: site scraping, mass mailing, business automation, and more.

Hourly, daily, weekly and project rates available.
[http://redaxle.com](http://redaxle.com)

~~~
glenscott1
Just a heads up: your site [http://redaxle.com/](http://redaxle.com/) leads to
a page saying "File not found"

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area / Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation

I am a Product Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I have experience relevant
to products from iOS & Android to Large Web Platforms. I typically consult on
or perform the following:

    
    
      * Product management - strategy, best practices, team building, implementation.
    
      * Product design - strategy, best practices, team building, process, interaction design, ui design, iconography.
    
      * Front end dev - I tend to build most things I spec at the very least to a minimum in which there is no chance of fidelity loss from prototype to final product. I've also setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new hires.
    

info@bvrgroup.us | [http://bvrgroup.us](http://bvrgroup.us) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
3stripe

       ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ _________ ____ ____ ____ ____ 
      ||s |||e |||e |||k |||i |||n |||g |||       |||w |||o |||r |||k ||
      ||__|||__|||__|||__|||__|||__|||__|||_______|||__|||__|||__|||__||
      |/__\|/__\|/__\|/__\|/__\|/__\|/__\|/_______\|/__\|/__\|/__\|/__\|
    
    
      Graphic designer
      Remote/London
    
      I create websites and brands which are simple, effective and human.
    
      Past clients include: Topshop, Tate, BMW Guggenheim, Whistles,
      RBS, British Council and Mackintosh.
    
      www.avdisco.net

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications. I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with. My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say
hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
kiliancs
SEEKING WORK - Barcelona area or Seattle area, REMOTE preferred

Email: webmaster[at]bahaidream[dot]com LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=237407934](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=237407934)

I'm a software developer with 10 years of professional experience, although I
started coding when I was 10.

In the past I've worked as a freelance full stack web developer and as a full
stack developer, analyst, ux and ui designer. For the last 3 years I've been
working on deploying IBM Maximo Enterprise Asset Management and integrating it
with other enterprise applications and legacy systems. This involved
development but also writing technical documentation, requirement gathering
and business analysis.

I have worked individually and in teams. I've done technical work and also
discussed and planned with stakeholders and clients. I have worked in several
countries in small and big organizations. During the last six months I've only
worked remotely.

Technologies: C#, Java, PHP, Python, Lua, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, XML, Tivoli
Platform, PL/SQL, MSSQL, MySQL Other skills: UX, UI design, system
integration, business analysis, software architecture.

I have Spanish citizenship but my wife is from Seattle and we are considering
moving there. I'm in Seattle for a month in case you want to meet up and talk.

------
ciclista
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Located in Albuquerque, seeking a remote position with flexible-ish hours for
20 to 25 hours a week.

\- +5 years professional web dev experience (PHP, Python, Javascript). I excel
at large sized backend projects, but happy to take care of the frontend as
well. Past experience includes anything from Magento, Wordpress, Zend, Kohana,
Silex to Flask, PyQT, etc. etc. to large custom “from scratch” applications,
intranet apps, etc. Personal pride and interest in best practices security
wise.

\- +8 years running Linux exclusively. Very comfortable around a command line.
Happy to set up, secure, troubleshoot and maintain any server.

\- Fluent in English, Dutch and Spanish (euro expat with permanent residency
in the US).

\- Well read, well traveled, enjoy a multi-disciplinary approach to life.
Former yoga and meditation instructor. Good sense for aesthetics (although not
a designer, a good natural talent to help with developer to designer
communications and UX/UI input). Currently I'm enrolled in a welding program
full time (not a lot of theory outside of lab/practice/fabrication sessions).

Looking preferably for a small team or a single position, as well as something
long term or at least 3-4 months, not the job hopper type.

Happy to chat over Skype, provide code samples and/or do a test run together.

------
topynate
SEEKING WORK - Remote OK - British developer based in Tel Aviv, Israel.

I love working in Haskell and Scala, and I also have experience with Django.
I've done some data analysis work in Python and as a maths student I became a
dab hand at data modelling. I'm a fast learner if you need someone to work
with a mature code base, and if you need to get an MVP out the door it
wouldn't be my first time doing that either.

Contact me at nathan.cook@gmail.com for more information.

------
codygman
SEEKING WORK (remote or DFW, TX area only)

I just ended 2 years with media search engine start up whose stack was based
on Django, Python, and Apache Solr. I spent most of my time creating the
backend API to communicate with Youtube, Hulu, Itunes, and other sites. I
first created it in python (Tornado), but the latency was apparently too high
so I rewrote it in Go.

I also wore a devops hat and wrote bash scripts to provision vagrant VMs and
setup our continuous deployment/integration with Jenkins CI. All this being
integrated with hipchat of course. All of our code was tested, and can bet I
took advantage of REST (HATEOAS namely made problems simpler).

I also learned to have a bit more pragmatism and profile my code, instead of
polishing every piece as if it were a diamond ;)

Recently I'm loving Haskell the most, but I've always had a soft spot for
schemes and lisps. Clojure is something I'm eventually going to be hacking on.

Ideally I'd like something to do with functional programming, but I still
enjoy doing web development and using python.

In the past I have written in: HTML, CSS, PHP, Javascript, Perl, C (small
amounts), C++ (even less), Visual Basic, C#, Java, Ruby, Python, Cython, Go,
Racket, Chicken Scheme, Nimrod, Lisp, Racket, Haskell, and Elm.

Github: [https://github.com/codygman/](https://github.com/codygman/) (sadly
most stuff is private and can't be open sourced yet)

Email: codygman.consulting@gmail.com

Blog: [http://codygman.github.io](http://codygman.github.io)

------
pmetz
SEEKING WORK, LONDON BASED BUT REMOTE IS OK

I consider myself a full stack software engineer, and also partly a hobbyist
sysadmin, for now mainly interested in mobile apps and their back end. I'm
also the (not so) proud owner of a BSC in CS just in case anybody cares.

The roughly 5 years of commercial programming experience covered lots of
things from implementing video streaming and the payment engine for a webcam
porn site to work on the mobile banking system of a big Swiss bank.

A huge fan of artificial intelligence. No, not since they started the recent
hype with deep learning and the google cars, long before that, I had the
vision about it and still do. (I'm also interested in projects related this
field)

Apache Cordova => -[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ubs-mobile-
banking/id4410680...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ubs-mobile-
banking/id441068021?mt=8)
-[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ubs.swidKX...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ubs.swidKXJ.android)

Native iOS => -[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/salsa-
steps/id514894356?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/salsa-
steps/id514894356?mt=8)

Company website => -[http://unarin.com](http://unarin.com)
-[http://unarin.co.uk](http://unarin.co.uk)

Native Android => in progress

If I got you interested please contact me at peter[dot]metz{at}unarin.com .

------
fellars
Single founder seeking freelancer with potential co-founder or employee #1
status. I've gotten startup to revenue generating stage and ready to start
ramping up. im technical myself but plan to move away from development as I
scale.

Currently bootstrapping and self funded by I am an EIR at a vc firm so can
raise money if/when needed. Right now im generating revenue through both
product and services.

Remote or Utah based.

Tech stack is PHP, MongoDB, Backbone.js

Email me: dan at my hn username .com

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area, CA or REMOTE, TRAVEL OK

I build apps, websites, and APIs that solve business problems. A couple of
recent projects (more at [http://www.pilvy.com/](http://www.pilvy.com/)):

* IVPN Client for Windows: Developed for IVPN ([https://www.ivpn.net/](https://www.ivpn.net/)), who had some unique security & privacy requirements. Based on OpenVPN.

* VMware End User Computing Demo Portal ([https://www.vmwdemo.com/](https://www.vmwdemo.com/)): Lets their sales and marketing teams easily demonstrate the Horizon product suite to potential customers. Eliminated a ton of time-consuming work by automating Active Directory/LDAP account provisioning, expiry, and integration with Horizon Workspace.

I'm looking for short-term (near-full time) and long-term (part-time)
projects. Immediate availability.

tech: node.js, JavaScript, Objective-C/Cocoa/iOS, Python, Ruby on Rails,
Elixir/Erlang

[http://www.pilvy.com](http://www.pilvy.com) |
[https://github.com/ammmir](https://github.com/ammmir) | amir at pilvy dot com

------
munimkazia
Freelancer - SEEKING WORK - Mumbai, India - Remote

I have just completed my ongoing projects and I am back here for more. I have
been doing freelance work from reddit and HN successfully for the past year or
so.

I am a software engineer working in one of the country's largest e-commerce
websites.

I love learning and working on new technologies and platforms, but currently,
my main experience is in Node.js and PHP. I also have some experience in
working with Ruby and Sinatra. I work on linux, and I have deployed and
managed web, database and application servers on CentOS and Ubuntu. I am
familiar with bash scripting. I am also familiar with some basic Python and
Go, but I have never really got a chance to work on it.

One of my previous jobs involved working with a large WordPress application,
so I am quite adept with WordPress too. Most of my freelance work from reddit
has been on the wordpress front: Customizing and working on various plugins. I
have worked with various data stores too: Mysql, mongodb, redis are the
primary ones.

On the front end side, I have worked on big JavaScript projects working with
various html5 APIs. I dig semantic clean HTML markup and know my way around
CSS.

I have worked on AWS on an earlier job, though my current organization has its
own servers in a data center. I like working on big problems, "architecting"
solutions which scale out and working on them, and tackling and
troubleshooting live issues. I usually try to work on git whenever possible.

I am looking for medium to long term projects, and I love working remotely.
Let me know if you have anything interesting and we can chat. Email me at
mail@munimkazia.com.

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I can be a unicorn for your project! Design & development, building API's,
mobile apps and all that kind of stuff.

Past things I done: Ecommerce, API's, apps, intranets, medical compliance
systems, CMS, CRM, surveying, events/ticketing, blah de blah. I can build your
MVP or help further along the path!

Looking to pick up a couple of new projects now and rates from £500 / week for
the moment.

Apps - iOS / Android

* App design, UI/UX

* Development Titanium or PhoneGap (prefer the former)

Recent iPhone app I completed ([https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/pitchup.com-
campsite-holiday...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/pitchup.com-campsite-
holiday...)) was App of the Week in The Sun here in the UK, which was nice.
Web

* HTML 5, CSS, Javascript (also responsive, bootstrap etc etc)

* PHP (mainly Codeigniter recently)

* Some nodeJS

I could really do with something soon to help with the festive period so for
something you want to start now, I can do a healthy discount :) Email is in my
profile. Personal site ([http://pitbot.net](http://pitbot.net)). Happy to
supply links and whatnot for examples of previous work.

I work with Git usually, but mercurial is also fine. Happy with basic sysadmin
stuff too.

I'm based in the UK.

------
krrishd
SEEKING WORK - Front-End Development - Freelance/Remote I'm a student looking
for some quick freelance work for the holidays. Since im a student, you can
expect discounts all around. I specialize in designing UI's for the web, and
also dabble in making single-page-applications. My most recent project was an
eCommerce site built with AngularJS and no server-side code, so if you want to
check it out, email me for details. It sounds impossible, but I can explain :)

Other recent projects -

    
    
      - Weimai Landing Page - http://sellers.weimai.co
      - Teen2Geek - http://teen2geek.com
      - Teen2Geek Jobs - http://jobs.teen2geek.com
      - Teen2Geek Hub - http://hub.teen2geek.com
    

Skills

    
    
      - HTML5/Jade, CSS/LESS/SASS, Vanilla JS/jQuery, AngularJS, Ruby/Sinatra
    
      - Git DVCS, basic Linux sysadmin, Shell programming
    
      - Phonegap/Cordova, Ionic Framework
    
      - Bootstrap/Foundation
    

Resume

    
    
      - http://krrishd.github.io/krish.json
    

Links to my Github, Behance, etc

    
    
      - http://krrishd.github.io
    

Contact krishna.dholakiya @ gmail.com

------
mickeyp
SEEKING WORK - London, on-site (Central) / remote

Github: [https://github.com/mickeynp/](https://github.com/mickeynp/) Blog:
[http://www.masteringemacs.org/](http://www.masteringemacs.org/)

Jack-of-all-trades full-stack Python developer with a wide gamut of experience
doing both backend and frontend development work. Past work include: workflow
& digital asset management system (Django/JS); enterprise-scale release
management systems; large-scale ETL and web scraping; business integration
work; report generation and other RDBMS CRUD apps (Oracle, MSSQL, etc.);
writing modelling software for the train industry; and much, much more.

I am often called upon to do esoteric, non-Web development tasks; be it
integrating disparate systems or helping a business out with failing projects
by picking up the slack and learning tools and domain knowledge on the fly.

I am also more than willing to work with non-Python languages.

Used to working in high-pressure, client-facing environments.

I am available for on-site work in central London and remote work elsewhere.

Contact me (see e-mail in profile) and we can talk about you and your
business's needs.

------
parrots
SEEKING WORK - Based outside of Philadelphia, PA. Remote work ok.

I specialize in crafting both web-based and native iOS applications and I run
Consumed by Code. Over the years I've lead dozens of individuals, startups,
and small businesses through the process of planing, building, and
successfully launching their product ideas. I work directly with my clients as
a partner; looking to understand their business and customers, seeing where
technology can add value. This approach ensures the product is successful; be
it a consumer-facing app that delights or a web-based system that optimizes
their business.

Tools of the trade: Objective-C, PHP with CodeIgniter, ASP.NET MVC in C#, SQL
(MySQL, PostgreSQL, MSSQL), HTML5, CSS3, Javascript with jQuery, and of course
lots of Photoshop

Most recently I've launched my company's first product: Slopes - an iOS app
for skiers and snowboarders. [http://getslopes.com](http://getslopes.com)

I’d encourage you to visit my website,
[http://consumedbycode.com](http://consumedbycode.com), to read client stories
from past projects and learn more about how I can help you.

------
cookiecaper
SEEKING WORK - Utah, Florida, or remote.

Relocating from SLC to Orlando in February 2014. Would love some Florida-local
clients, but open to anyone willing to allow remote work. Some travel is
negotiable.

Brief overview:

* Several years of experience as a professional freelancer and consultant, and several years of experience as a full-time employee developer before that.

* Have led company IT units in the past, as well as my own band of contractors. A good lead contractor.

* Regularly architect whole systems. Well-versed in SOA.

* A technical polyglot, going in and out of stacks and languages all the day long, using the right tool for the job, based on economic as well as technical considerations. I think this makes me a well-rounded developer that can make less skewed decisions.

* Well-experienced with Python, Ruby, JavaScript, C#, and others.

For more detail, check out [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jeff-
cook/4/270/210](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jeff-cook/4/270/210) ,
[http://github.com/sjuxax](http://github.com/sjuxax) , and
[http://github.com/deseret-tech](http://github.com/deseret-tech).

------
ulisesrmzroche
SEEKING WORK - Full-Stack Javascript/Ruby Web Developer with a B.A in Radio-
TV-Film Production

Specializing in Node & Ember.

I'm currently working on my own project,
[http://estereobit.tv](http://estereobit.tv), Latin America's New Favorite
VJ...except he's a robot and he lives in the cloud. It's a smart, real-time
music video jukebox that provides continous, multi-platform streaming of top
emerging latin music, focuses on video delivery, not discovery, and keeps you
in-the-know of everything going on in modern latin music. I used to work for
[http://zipmark.com](http://zipmark.com), where I shipped a commercial-scale
ember.js app, atop a RESTful Rails API, tested to work and look good all the
way down to ie6, and somehow lived to tell about it. In a past life, I was a
Motion Graphic Designer and Video Editor and did a web marketing campaign for
a rock'n'roll band.

To quickly learn more about me I'm at
[http://ulisesrmzroche.info](http://ulisesrmzroche.info).

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK - remote, based in Connecticut

I'm a web developer and designer (4+ years), and work out of my own shop, Heta
([http://heta.co](http://heta.co)). I primarily develop, design, and customize
WordPress themes, or convert PSD designs or sites built with HTML/CSS/jQuery
to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my own server as a hobby, so
I've gathered alot of useful, practical knowledge along the way.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agnecies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins).

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS/SASS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress,
mySQL, ZURB Foundation (3/4/5), Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control,
Fogbugz or Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat to stay in touch. Self-taught
and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc. I'm usually around
from 9-6 Eastern Time, so drop me a line if I can help.

------
Implicated
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Fresno, CA based)

I specialize in scrapers, automation, product APIs, data feeds and form
filling. I'm an ex high volume SEO/Affiliate spammer who has gone corporate.
Emphasis on on-page SEO and affiliate experience.

I don't do big huge boring projects...but if you need something automated, or
a product api/data feed manipulated I'm your man. Need an MVP? Or a feature
built? I can do that.

I don't have a degree, I'm self taught. I'm a builder, but don't claim to be
an engineer or 'real' coder. I'm a hacker, I solve problems...solutions might
not be elegant enough to get me hired by Google...but I can sure piss them off
if need be. (Wave to Mr Cutts, you and your friends finally won, I quit
spamming). I've built multiple SAAS projects from the ground up, and I've also
been on the hiring side.

Buzzwords, PHP, SQL, Bootstrap, jQuery, scraping, automation

My 'day job'/portfolio is [http://norrth.com](http://norrth.com) I built and
run everything there. (It's also for sale on flippa for those interested)

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Chicago/Remote

Designer and Developer. Familiar with everything from website design to
building products from scratch. I like to focus on the quality and longevity
of what I create. Good with everyone from big corporations down to solo
founders. Some things I can help with:

Extra Pair of Hands - I can help as an additional member of the team. Good for
periods of overflow or when you need to meet a deadline.

Product Development - I can help you design and build your product idea from
scratch. Experienced in all stages of product dev and even run my own:
[https://properapp.com](https://properapp.com).

Product Strategy - For those with existing products, I can help you plan and
execute on ways to improve your product's UX, UI, and promotion. Also can help
to set up analytics and metrics tracking.

Website Design - I'm good at synthesizing information and putting together
clear, well-articulated sites for your business, organization, or product.

You'll find me a good match if you need agency-level quality but you don't
have a huge budget (my sweet spot is between $5-10k). I'm easy to work with
and can be highly effective and autonomous with the right info.

Some recent work:

[http://2013freelancetools.com](http://2013freelancetools.com) (design and
dev) [https://properapp.com](https://properapp.com)
[http://ryanglover.net](http://ryanglover.net)
[http://dribbble.com/rglover](http://dribbble.com/rglover)

Send any questions or requests to: ryan@wellroundedgent.com.

Happy New Year!

------
RFitnessNYC
SEEKING FREELANCER REMOTE/NYC

Developer(s) for FitTech application in conjunction with growing fitness
studio brand.

About Us: We’re a small, successful fitness business located in NYC. Over the
past three+ years, we've grown to multiple locations, where we provide a
unique brand of small group training classes. Our classes are high-energy,
intense, and always challenging, and our clients love us for it! As part of
our expansion into new locations this year, we're looking to add a technology
component to the in-class and out-of-class client experience.

About the Projects: We’re working on several projects to help monitor client
performance and progress, including a web-based client portal, an in-class
locally hosted web application, and a performance evaluation application that
utilizes the newest Microsoft Kinect. We're looking to expand our existing
development team with part-time or freelance developers who can contribute to
various elements of the projects over the next 6-12 months. Specifically:

Back-End Web Development Strong PHP experience Preference for Windows server
over Linux Strong SQL experience (MySQL or SQL Server) Experience with API
integration and management

Front-End Web Development Strong HTML/CSS experience LESS experience (or
interest) preferable HTML5/multimedia application experience VERY strong
JavaScript skills required

Kinect Application Development Experience and knowledge of building Kinect
applications (SDK, developer toolkit, etc.) Ability to integrate with other
elements of the application (database layer, web application, etc.)

All applicants: Love of data visualization and information design Passion for
the health and fitness market Collaborative, team-based mindset

Email rfitnessnyc@gmail.com with interest.

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or local. I'm based out of nowhere in particular, and
like to travel to interesting places.

Full stack software engineer with 5+ years experience and a math background.
Mostly I do heavy lifting in Java and Clojure. I've worked on complicated
cloud pipelines, full-stack web apps, and in a past life, high volume, near
real-time distributed trade processing applications for a Big Finance Company.
I've also done work with parsing, domain specific languages, full-stack web
development, custom high-speed message queues, and security and encryption. I
like to solve hard problems.

Github: [https://github.com/mthvedt/](https://github.com/mthvedt/)

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

Contact: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

The buzzword list: Java, JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit, Clojure,
Ring/Compojure, Javascript, jQuery, Mocha, Haskell, Oracle and Postgres SQL,
ElasticSearch, Redis, Mongo, AWS.

------
timeStamp
SEEKING WORK, Quebec/Canada, Remote only Microsoft .NET Developer with a
passion for software development especially with agile practices such as Test
Driven Development, with an in depth knowledge of OOP, Domain Driven Design,
GoF Design Patterns. Over 8 years of software development experience spanning
ASP.NET 1.1 to ASP.NET 4.5 in C# and VB. Expert in usability testing and
accessibility. Has the ability to understand and transform complex business
requirements into software, ensuring applications are delivered on time, to
specification, are scalable, performance optimized and maintainable.
Experience of non-Microsoft .NET technologies including Java, Subversion,
Structure Map, NUnit, Rhino Mocks, NHibernate and Oracle. A highly motivated
individual who is always learning, able to work to tight deadlines, and who
can communicate effectively with technical peers as well as business users.
Someone who encourages learning and the sharing of ideas and is always open to
new ways of working.

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm an expert at creating APIs and building client applications (browser-based
and mobile apps) powered by APIs.

API Development - I've designed, built, and scaled APIs for many different
application profiles, from large complex data models, event subscription
architecture, high transaction volume (25K requests/second), to simple REST
APIs. I have a good amount of experience analyzing data models and use cases
to determine API structure, architecture, and recommended implementation. I
know the ins and outs of REST vs RPC, JSON vs XML, and hypermedia vs
traditional. I've implemented APIs using Rails, Node.js, and Java platforms.
Bottom line - if you need an API developed, I can take you through the process
from start to finish.

Single-Page JS App Development - I've led development on multiple single-page
JavaScript apps in both desktop and mobile environments. I have significant
JavaScript experience and have built full applications from scratch using
Backbone.js, Ember.js, and AngularJS.

Mobile App Development - I've deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. I'm experienced in both native (iOS,
Android) and mobile cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile)
development.

Traditional Web Development - While I've spent most of my time lately working
on APIs and API-driven apps, I also have ten years of experience doing
traditional server-side web development. If you need a Rails or Java
generalist to build a product, augment your team or maintain existing code,
get in touch!

nick@rasslingcats.com

[http://www.rasslingcats.com](http://www.rasslingcats.com)

[http://www.kleinsch.com](http://www.kleinsch.com)

------
toumhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Paris, France - but can travel in Europe)

Full-stack web developer with sharp marketing skills.

I can help with figuring out how to make more money out of your application
(B2B SaaS apps are where I have the most experience).

By understanding who your customers are and what they're looking for, I can
help create a better experience for them (examples: fixing application hot
spots, adding live feedback chat at the right spot, customer satisfaction
surveys, analyzing and reducing churn rate...)

Do you have poor signup rates? Low activation or retention metrics? Do you
think you could make more money out of your current application?

I have 8 years of experience as a software developer
(Python/Django/Javascript), and I've worked both on my own products and for
other startups.

I can also help with your MVP, help you come up with the right questions, and
developing the right product.

Get more and better customers for your SaaS:
[http://www.saasfoundry.io](http://www.saasfoundry.io)

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit] * [http://www.knowyourbank.com](http://www.knowyourbank.com)

* [http://www.hypedsound.com/](http://www.hypedsound.com/) \- a music sharing platform, working on V2.

* [http://www.garnishbar.com](http://www.garnishbar.com) \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* [http://www.fratmusic.com](http://www.fratmusic.com) \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month. * [http://loudfarm.com](http://loudfarm.com) \- A music event site.

* Wisekangaroo: [https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xpnngdyfgkgz8y2/1OnDFiIkiV](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xpnngdyfgkgz8y2/1OnDFiIkiV) \- Find a tutor. Working on relaunch in a new avatar

* [http://fertilityplanit.net/](http://fertilityplanit.net/) \- A niche social network for women to privately and securely discuss fertility issues.

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

------
12bit
SEEKING WORK: San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

I have a research background in robotics as well as professional experience
writing firmware in C. In the past I've helped consumer electronics startups
develop prototypes and bring concepts to production: hardware/electronics
design and manufacture, firmware development etc. I have all necessary
professional tools including a license for Cadence Allegro, oscilloscope etc.

I've been doing web dev work for the past three years. I spent the past year
working on a (yet-to-be-launched) startup. Some of the technologies I have
used professionally are Meteor, Rails, Clojure (also ClojureScript, Pedestal)
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Datomic and D3.js.

Recently Clojure has been my go-to language for everything from robotics, to
data visualization as well as in web dev, but I'm fluent in C, Ruby, Python,
JavaScript and CoffeeScript. I'm interested in both part-time and full-time
positions. My email is in my profile.

------
croissantio
SEEKING WORK

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Croissant is a web application development consultancy. We are a small team
that mainly works in creating new software and applications for individuals
wanting to turn their idea into a reality, but do not yet wish to hire full-
time developers to do so. Our forte lies in creating beautifully designed
minimum viable products, landing pages and first iteration/version 1
applications.

We will work closely with you, and converse about your ideas and vision from
day one. You will be actively involved throughout the whole creation process.

We currently have openings in our schedule for new clients. Get in touch with
us and let's see if we're both a good fit for each other.

hello@croissant.io [http://www.croissant.io](http://www.croissant.io)

My apologies for the incomplete website. Our team started by doing this part-
time and on the side. We are now all transitioning into growing Croissant
full-time.

Hope to hear from you soon! :)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ _

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or travel around Europe fine. Native British developer
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL,
experienced with Apache/Nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com) (also uses Erlang, but I am by
no means an expert!)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general.

I always enjoy chatting about projects, whether they're in the planning stages
or just need a bit of help.

Feel free to send me an email at tom@tbbpolska.com, or let's have a chat on
Skype, where my username is tbbuck.

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Do you want to improve your scaling, resilience and reliability, but don't
have a full-time Ops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and web agencies to help them spend less time worrying
about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you?

\- Expert sysadmin services, on tap \- Continuous Integration for your
infrastructure \- Infrastructure design and implementation \- Server
maintenance and optimisation (performance and cost) \- Quickly get up and
running with tools like Puppet

About Me

I'm writing a book on AWS System Administration that will be published by
O'Reilly early this year.

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:
[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@epitech.nl

------
_acme
SEEKING FREELANCER (in Chicago but remote is fine)

I am looking for someone to develop an add-in compatible with Microsoft Word
2007 (and up) on Windows 7 (and up) (using Visual Basic for Applications or
another tool of your choice) implementing Plan 9 Acme-style mouse chording for
cutting/pasting in Word:

\- After selecting text with Button One and while still holding Button One
down (These chords also work with text selected by double-clicking, the
double-click expansion happens when the second click starts, not when it
ends): \-- Clicking Button Two cuts. \-- Clicking Button Three pastes (can be
reverted by clicking Button Two immediately afterwards). \- To copy, click
Button Two immediately followed by Button Three.

For more information on Acme-style mouse chording, see
[http://acme.cat-v.org/mouse](http://acme.cat-v.org/mouse).

If interested, please email me at acme.scs@gmail.com.

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full-stack web developer, interested in short term projects/building
MVPs.

Skills:

    
    
       HTML5, CSS3/Sass, jQuery/CoffeeScript, Bootstrap/Foundation
       Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, VPS/S3/Ubuntu, jekyll, Wordpress
       Inbound Marketing/SEO
    

Recent projects/experiments:

    
    
       http://railyo.com (400+ users)
       http://assembleyourpc.net (10k+ monthly users)
       http://html5portfoliotemplate.com
       http://scrabblewordfinder.org/
    

Checkout my blog to know more
([http://blog.sudobits.com](http://blog.sudobits.com),
[http://rameshjha.com](http://rameshjha.com)) and github profile
[https://github.com/rkjha](https://github.com/rkjha)

You can contact me here: ramesh [at] rameshjha.com.

------
yashp
SEEKING WORK (NYC or remote)

I'm an NYC-based full-stack hacker with 5 years experience from start-ups to
Google.

My specialty is in backends, building websites, and developer tools (testing,
internal tools, continuous integration, you name it). I also love consulting
on existing projects if you need an informed perspective. But you know how it
is -- in the end, I do whatever needs doing.

Currently, since I work on the side, I'm seeking projects on the order of 10
hours/week or less.

To sum up, I build high-quality solutions and I care most about communication,
craft, and professionalism.

Java, Python, PHP, Hadoop, Scheme, HTML and CSS, testing and build systems,
big data, tools, robustness, and problem-solving.

yash@yashparghi.com

www.yashparghi.com

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/yash-
parghi](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/yash-parghi)

[http://github.com/yparghi](http://github.com/yparghi)

------
conorh
SEEKING WORK - NYC / Chicago / Remote -
[http://squaremill.com](http://squaremill.com)

We're a small group of extremely experienced designers and developers
specializing in Ruby on Rails and Go with extensive experience with JS in
various frameworks. We've worked at and built out several startups previously
(Boxcar, StreetEasy) as well as working in large companies, and have created
and maintained scalable websites and mobile apps supporting millions of
monthly users. For some of our work see our website at:
[http://squaremill.com](http://squaremill.com). We do soup to nuts development
everything from the brainstorming, wireframes, designs and implementation
onwards. Some of our current clients include Kleiner Perkins, Reuters and
SumZero.

contact me at conor@squaremill.com

------
nnnnnn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in LA)

Where I've worked/studied: thoughtbot, ZURB, Coveo, Atlassian, Harvey Mudd
College, Claremont McKenna College

Things I do: Back end dev, front end dev, full stack dev, design (I have a
partner who designs), code auditing, TDD, long term or short term projects

My usual stack includes: Ruby on Rails, HTML, HAML, CSS, SASS, Heroku,
Angular.js, Javascript, jQuery, Postgres, Photoshop, git, Ruby, ZURB
Foundation, Responsive design

I can also do: Backbone.js, PSD to HTML, Bootstrap, PHP, MySQL

I've worked with over 25 clients in 4 countries and am on the look out for
interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of my philosophy and
experience on this thread, but please visit
[http://nealke.mp](http://nealke.mp) or email me if you are interested in
learning more. You can contact me at me( at )nealke( . )mp

------
cik
SEEKING FREELANCER

Lyrical Software - Toronto, CA or remote for the right person

The Company: Lyrical is Canada's DevOps company. We're growing, focusing on
meeting client's needs for architecture, implementation, coaching, and team-
building.

The Need: We're looking to hire part-time or contract help to get us through a
crunch of DevOps projects. We're looking for freelancers, as well as 3-month,
6-month, or 1-year contracts.

Requirements

    
    
      * Excellent spoken and written English. This is more important than technical excellence
      * Puppet (Chef is an added benefit)
      * Working knowledge of Python
      * Good knowledge of bash and sh - and how they're not quite the same
        * Of course this implies a history of systems administration, and some development
    

Looking forward to hearing from you!

email me directly: contact at lyrical software dot com

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Languages: Python,PHP, JavaScript, Java,Scala,HTML5,Less,Sass,ActionScript
3/Flex

Frontend : JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap

Backend : Play!,Django,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js,Php,Akka,Spray.io

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/](http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -
[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala)

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
roybarberuk
SEEKING WORK - Freelance UX/Design and Frontend Coder Remote: Based in
Doncaster, UK. Working from my well equipped office space:
[http://instagram.com/p/b4GtPfH8Nw/](http://instagram.com/p/b4GtPfH8Nw/)

Portfolio: [http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk](http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk)
& [http://roybarber.com](http://roybarber.com) Freelance UX/Design, from
low/high fidelity mockups in Axure/HTML to Design to Front End Code/Wordpress.
Have done css/html in ruby/node & angular.js and meteor. Extensive experience
with responsive website and wordpress.

Email: hi@roybarber.com other contact details on my website. Alternatively
enquire through dribbble.

------
bglenn09
SEEKING WORK (New York / Remote)

I'm a full-time, full-stack application developer and technology consultant
looking for greenfield HTML5 projects. I focus on modern Javascript
applications that pair rich-client frameworks such as Sencha Touch (with or
without Phonegap) for mobile, Backbone.js for public-facing web apps, and
ExtJS for enterprise apps with Ruby on Rails or Node.js backed API servers.

Feel free to connect with me on LinkedIn. You can find my profile at
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/barry-
peerless/6/469/139](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/barry-peerless/6/469/139).

Please contact me at barry[at]barrypeerless[dot]com for my cv, recent project
details, and to discuss your project. I look forward to hearing from you.
Thanks!

------
ridicter
SEEKING WORK - Portland, Oregon or remote

Front end developer and designer looking to work with Angular.js and d3.js--
but really, any decent paying 20-40 hour gig will do!

LINK TO RESUME WITH PORTFOLIO SCREENSHOTS:
[http://econexus.co/finalresume_12-15_portfolio.pdf](http://econexus.co/finalresume_12-15_portfolio.pdf)

=================

I would describe myself as an intermediate front end developer with a high
aptitude and high drive. I started my forays into web development purely on
the design end but I have since bloomed into a well rounded designer-
developer. Over my trajectory, I graduated with a degree in the liberal arts
from Washington University in St. Louis, designed websites for fun and
environmental causes, worked on documentaries, and studied computer science at
the University of Texas.

I have worked with a variety of platforms and libraries, including Drupal,
Wordpress, Titanium, and Android. I have worked at all levels (full
stack)—design, front end, and backend—though my natural talents are most
suited to the front end. My most extensive experience is with Drupal: I have
built modules, designed and developed responsive themes, used drush
extensively, built a Drupal commerce site, and built a Drupal-backed Android
app, etc. My Drupal-backed Android app communicated via JSON-based web
services (i.e., REST). I have been working in a professional software
development environment for a little over a year.

As far as design, I would consider myself intermediate or advanced at
Photoshop and Illustrator.

I’m passionate about designing and developing fluid, responsive interfaces,
the real time web, and data visualizations, which means a lot of javascript. I
use JS extensively in Titanium, which is the cross platform mobile development
framework, and I have also used it for JQuery. I’m currently learning
Angular.js and loving it, and I’m working on a D3.js data visualization blog
on alternative energy with a friend of mine. The blog is a great side project
to further my design and development skills.

~~~
glenscott1
Just a heads up: your site is down
[http://www.johndavidrichter.com/](http://www.johndavidrichter.com/)

~~~
ridicter
Thanks, yeah, should have mentioned that. My portfolio site is under
redevelopment. That's why I linked my PDF portfolio on my blog, though my
resume still has a link to my former portfolio site.

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
Jngai1297
SEEKING WORK - Remote and Located in Boston Github:
[https://github.com/Jngai](https://github.com/Jngai) Blog:
[http://jngai.github.io/](http://jngai.github.io/) Email:
judy.ngai1228@gmail.com

I can do web app prototyping using angularjs. I can do visualizations using
d3js. I can deploy your web app to heroku, linode, and digital ocean.I can
contribute/repair your rails app. Currently I am repairing a js web app in
node.js, express, and underscore. I can also design your postgresql db/tables.
I can hook in mongoid on your app. I can add ssl to your site. I can write you
a script in ruby to interact with anything you like.

------
daniyalzade
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

We are a startup of 3 full-stack & iOS devs. Our mobile app has been featured
in the App Store for 3+ months. We also do freelance on the side, developing
mobile apps, to keep the wheels turning in our own startup.

We are Stanford grads and have years of experience working at other startups
and larger tech companies.

Skills: MongoDB/Mysql & Python RESTful APIs (years of experience building web
services), iOS, Webapps using JS/CSS/HTML with MVC frameworks like Backbone.

Interest: Mainly interested in building iOS apps from start to finish, but if
needed could build the required backend as well.

Github: [https://github.com/daniyalzade](https://github.com/daniyalzade)
Email: eytan85 at gmail.com

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote/On site

I've worked for 3 startups so far doing web development. I'm also a Community
TA for the Startup Engineering class and for the Machine Learning class at
Coursera (Stanford).

Python/Django/Tornado/GAE Framework:
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist)
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/djangotodos](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/djangotodos)
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/tornadotodos](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/tornadotodos)

node.js, express.js, ejs, Sequelize, Bookshelf:
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/bitstarter](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/bitstarter)

Frontend, jQuery, D3.js, Backbone.js, AngularJS, Bootstrap:

[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist/wiki](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist/wiki)

[http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/us-census-visualization-
wi...](http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/us-census-visualization-with-d3js/)

[http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/calendar-layout-
visualisin...](http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/calendar-layout-visualising-
market-data/)

IAAS/PASS: Linode, Heroku, Google App Engine, AWS

Databases: Postgresql, MongoDB, Redis, mysql

Tools: vim, git, Chrome Dev tools, virtualenv, foreman, vagrant, screen,
emacs, dotfiles

Machine Learning/Data Science: Octave, R, numpy, sci-kit-learn, pandas.
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/ML](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/ML)

Visualization: D3.js, matplotlib

Github: [https://github.com/ccarpenterg](https://github.com/ccarpenterg)

Drop me a line: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
martey
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC or remote

I love Django/Python development, although I also have experience with PHP,
Perl, and a variety of other technologies. I can write HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript by hand, configure and secure your Linux server, or even optimize
Apache or nginx so that your website can scale to thousands of visitors.

I can build your MVP or help you maintain and improve an existing website. I
write technical specifications, use comments in my code, and am adept at Git.

Portfolio:
[https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/](https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/)

Contact: [https://marteydodoo.com/contact/](https://marteydodoo.com/contact/)

------
bepitulaz
SEEKING WORK - Jakarta, Indonesia / Remote / Part time

I'm a full stack developer: \- PHP (mostly working with FuelPHP and Slim
Framework) \- Ruby (Rails and Sinatra) \- Javascript (jQuery, AngularJS,
ExpressJS) \- MySQL \- Objective-C (iOS development, but can't do game dev or
image processing app)

If there's someone need a remote freelancer. Contact me:

email: bepitulaz@gmail.com linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/asepbagja](http://www.linkedin.com/in/asepbagja)
blog: [http://asep.co](http://asep.co) github:
[http://github.com/bepitulaz](http://github.com/bepitulaz)

------
up_and_up
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan. Looking for part-time projects.

Senior Ruby/Devops/Javascript Developer, 7+ years.

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations

* Manage the server, with or without chef

* Mysql, Postgres, Mongo

* Product/project development

* MVP/prototypes

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

Recently:

[http://rackstoreels.com/](http://rackstoreels.com/) \- Ruby, Postgres,
Elasticsearch, HAML, Devops

[http://balancedcomp.com/](http://balancedcomp.com/) \- Ruby, Postgres,
jQuery, Coffeescript, HAML, Devops

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

=================

------
sparticvs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Position: Computer Security Assurance / Vulnerability Research

Details: I have a background working for a large financial firm identifying
security weaknesses in web and native applications. Worked with developers and
pd to ensure that designs were secure before moving to production.

I have experience working with remote engineers. I can build up a security
department for you as well.

I have a Bachelors in CS and a lot of development and security experience with
C/C++ (except C++11, haven't started here yet), python, php, etc. Also have
experience with embedded development and memory management.

Additional Requirements: travel to security conferences to present new
research

Contact: sparticvs@popebp.com

------
mnazim

      SEEKING REMOTE WORK
      Srinagar, Kashmir, IN
      http://mirnazim.org
      hi@mirnazim.org
      Less promises, more delivery, on time.
    

I am a web application developer specializing in Python, Django, and related
technologies(open and enthusiastic in exploring other technologies). I have
very good experience in developing highly data driven applications. I have
also developed high-traffic web apps for local government projects(details
available on request). I am also well experienced in developing content driven
websites.

Contact me at hi@mirnazim.org

PS. I am also in touch with 2 more developers and a killer UI designer. Team
expansion should not be problem.

------
jbeard4
SEEKING FREELANCER: Toronto/Syracuse/Remote OK

I'm an independent contractor specializing in full-stack JavaScript. I'm
working on exciting web and mobile applications, with more projects on the
horizon, and I'm seeking a companion JavaScripter with whom to share the work.

I'm passionate about JavaScript, on the front-end, on the back-end, in mobile
apps, and in the database. If you share this passion, I want to hear from you.

I'm in Toronto most of the time, but I travel to upstate New York frequently.
Remote work is also an option.

This would be part-time contract work to start out, but could graduate into a
full-time employment position.

Hit me up: jake@minnow.io

------
JoeCortopassi
\------------------

SEEKING WORK - Based in Southern California

\------------------

Joe Cortopassi

Email: joe[at]joecortopassi[dot]com

Skype: joe.cortopassi

\------------------

iOS developer

Full stack web developer

\------------------

Technologies:

(not just the language, but also the appropriate frameworks and libraries)

Objective-C

iPhone/iOS

PHP

MySQL

Javascript

HTML

CSS

\------------------

Specialties:

Business Analytics

Digital Marketing Strategy

Api integration and development

Persistent Data Management

\------------------

[http://joecortopassi.com](http://joecortopassi.com)

[http://linkedin.com/in/joecortopassi](http://linkedin.com/in/joecortopassi)

[https://github.com/JoeCortopassi](https://github.com/JoeCortopassi)

[https://twitter.com/JoeCortopassi](https://twitter.com/JoeCortopassi)

\------------------

About Me:

I started off in web development, doing mid-large size lead generation web
sites. As a big part of dealing with lead generation, I became proficient in
RESTful API integration and development, along with complex javascript web
applications used for analytics. I then began working on iPhone and iPad
applications over the years, working on apps for Cie Studios, BuySellAds, and
their respective clients. My ability to understand complex api's, also helped
me build connection management and caching systems for iOS apps that assured
the user that their information would always be posted to the server,
regardless of their data connection.

\------------------

~~~
chrsm
Just wanted to give Joe a recommendation. Not only did I have the pleasure of
talking with him, but of viewing his code as well (disclaimer: I work at
BuySellAds, one of the companies he did work for).

Joe developed an iOS SDK for one of our products and did a fantastic job.

------
joshmlewis
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, Remote, or Travel

\- Project Planning

\- UX Design

\- UI Design

\- HTML/CSS (and most templating languages and SASS)

\- Javascript

\- Branding

\- Web and Mobile

I am a freelance designer who has experience working with companies of all
sizes ranging from new startups to enterprise companies. I do everything from
planning and user experience to pixel perfect designs and front-end
development.

I also have a partner who does back-end development and we regularly get hired
in a pair to work on projects.

You can check out my dribbble here:
[http://dribbble.com/joshmlewis](http://dribbble.com/joshmlewis) and Github
here: [https://github.com/joshmlewis](https://github.com/joshmlewis)

Say hi@josh.ml

------
chinmoy
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I'm a Google Adwords certified individual and I can help you to promote your
startup/product with Adwords. I can also fine tune your existing campaigns. If
you're bootstrapped and can't spend a fortune on adwords, I would love to help
you achieve your goals within your means. I'm also very proficient with Google
Analytics, Mixpanel and KISSmetrics.

If the above sounds interesting but you had something more on your mind, I
should note that, I'm willing to learn new things and I'm always trying to
broaden my horizon :) Right now, I'm learning Javascript.

Email me: chinmoyden @ gmail . com

------
wwweston
SEEKING WORK – Los Angeles/Ventura Metro Area, or Remote with up to 1/2 time
onsite/travel negotiable

Lately I've been front-end focused (lots of HTML, CSS, JavaScript), but in the
past I've helped create products and support systems using C, Java, Perl,
Python, PHP, Ruby, and Math.

I've also helped people choose to create the right products and systems for
the problems they're facing using good doses of both analytical and creative
thought.

I pinch hit in design and UX as well.

I'd be happy to talk about how I can help you.

[http://weston.canncentral.org/work/](http://weston.canncentral.org/work/)

------
ig0r0
SEEKING WORK - remote - on site Prague, Czech Republic

Specializing in .NET technologies (C#, F#), currently building Windows Phone
apps and APIs in NancfyFX / ASP.NET Web API.

Experience with functional languages (Haskell, ML, Scala), learning Node.js
for fun.

Web: [http://blog.kulman.sk](http://blog.kulman.sk) Github:
[http://github.com/igorkulman](http://github.com/igorkulman) LinkedIn:
[http://cz.linkedin.com/in/igorkulman](http://cz.linkedin.com/in/igorkulman)
Contact: igor@kulman.sk, @igorkulman

------
nolok
SEEKING WORK - Remote, I'm based in France

Full stack web developer, specialized in the back end with PHP,
PostgreSQL/MySQL and Redis. I also do quite a bit of Go. I'm not afraid of the
command line and I know how to configure the tools I use.

I have lots of experience with high performances requirements (sites that
scale, millions of users and billions of records), cloud based solution (ec2)
and web scrapping.

I love a good challenge, let me know what your problem is and I can guarantee
we will find a great way to solve it :) I may not have the most buzzwords but
I'm efficient and get things done.

Contact me at vthivaut@gmail.com

------
paolomaffei
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based between Thailand and London, UK)

Frontend Developer with strong focus on JS frameworks Before the frontend
contracts in London I ran a web development shop in Italy so I have experience
in a broad set of technologies Specialized in MVP/prototypes.

My LinkedIn profile (1) is currently missing my last position after
RocketLawyer: Lead Developer for a mapping cross-platform web application
(from zero to alpha release) for a UK defense company

Contact via email (2)

(1) [http://www.linkedin.com/in/maffei](http://www.linkedin.com/in/maffei) (2)
paolo@paolomaffei.it

------
kidsil
SEEKING WORK - Back End / Front End Web Dev Remote (Contract preferably),
based in Berlin Germany.

10+ Years Web Development:

PHP: MVCs such as CodeIgniter, Yii, Kohana, and CMSs: Drupal, Wordpress
(Custom Plugins, core hacks, custom themes).

Python: Django, building complex Data Aggregation projects.

JavaScript: writing jQuery plugins, building full Web Apps based on jQuery,
jQuery Mobile & AngularJS.

Front End: Implementing WP, Drupal, and custom MVC responsive website Themes
with Bootstrap, SASS, CSS, HTML, JS.

LinkedIn:
[http://de.linkedin.com/in/asafzamir/](http://de.linkedin.com/in/asafzamir/)

contact: asaf.zamir@gmail.com

------
themodelplumber
\-------------

SEEKING WORK - Based in Northern California

\-------------

Marc Carson

Email: marc[at]marccarson[dot]com

Skype: friendlyskies

Web Work:
[http://www.marccarson.com/portfolio](http://www.marccarson.com/portfolio)

Illustration & GFX:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/porkfriedrice](http://www.flickr.com/photos/porkfriedrice)

Other Creative Projects:
[http://www.friendlyskies.net](http://www.friendlyskies.net)

\-------------

Web Design / Light Development / Illustration

Currently scheduling one to two months out

\-------------

Specialties:

ProcessWire CMS Builds

CMS Builds for Small- to Medium-Sized Businesses

Visual Design (Including Responsive Design, CSS Work)

Logo Design

Typography

Illustration

Semantic HTML5 and SEO work

Responsive Support

Video Training for Business Staff

\------------

About Me:

I have been building websites since 1996. I love the way a strong, lightweight
CMS turns a website into a platform for integrating all sorts of fun ideas and
technologies. I estimate that I have helped create 25 new jobs in the past 5
years by building custom CMS workflows that help my clients move their
marketing and business tasks online. Most of my clients like keeping me in a
webmaster role, as I am a strong generalist and can suggest and manage third-
party resources where needed. I am an award-winning "full-stack artist", draw
and design like an animal, and get high marks for aesthetic design work from
my clients. I'm also a former college-level instructor, and my clients like
the way I give friendly, helpful support.

If you need strong visual design with strong thinking behind it, from someone
who is technically-minded and can contribute with code as needed, that's my
sweet spot.

------
liamzdenek
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or Austin, Texas, US

I'm a full stack web developer with strengths on the back-end. I write
Javascript, PHP, Golang, and others. I have experience with the PHP
frameworks: Yii, Symfony2, Silex, Slim. Experience with AngularJS. Experience
with MySQL, Redis, MongoDB. Long-term Linux user.

Experience with online advertising, video streaming, imagemagick, ecommerce,
and various common APIs such as Paypal, FedEX, UPS, and Authorize.net.

Specialities include performance evaluations, SQL optimization, binding C to
other languages, and penetration testing.

Resume on request.

my HN username [at] gmail.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - remote or Europe

I do hardware/electronics/mechanics/robotics/firmware development, from idea
to prototype. Experienced with motion control, liquid handling, small-scale
automation, 3d printing, and quick turnaround electronics design/layout. Also
happy to advise clients and teach them any of the above. I also do 3d printing
and hardware development workshops/seminars europewide. Contact me at kliment
at 0xfb.com (yes, that's a zero) or Kliment on the freenode IRC network.

------
cgarvis
SEEKING WORK: Remote (NYC Based).

Growth Hacker and full stack engineer with 10 years experience build web
applications and engineer teams. Will work closely with business stakeholders
and customers to determine requirements and implement what is truly needed.

Proficient in AngularJS/NodeJS/Ruby/Golang on top of
MongoDB/Rethinkdb/Postgres.

[http://chrisgarvis.com](http://chrisgarvis.com)
[http://cgarvis.github.com](http://cgarvis.github.com) cgarvis@gmail.com

------
devopser
SEEKING WORK - Remote only - Bangalore, India

Keywords - Node.js, Java, Android

I do end to end development in Javascript (jQuery, EJS, express.js, MongoDB).
I have a strong track record in developing analytics applications involving
web scraping, charting, reporting and BI.

I also do native Android apps as well, for a demo of some the code I've
written you can check this - github.com/divyad. However, most of the code I've
written is for proprietary projects.

Please contact backoder @ gmail if you have any requirements; I can start
immediately.

------
doelie_
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Belgium for next 3 months - Michigan after that.

Over 20 years of software development experience, from low level ASM to high
level Racket & Haskell. Very broad skill set and interest with these pillars:

\- C/C++ systems programming (mostly Linux, Android, RTOS/bare embedded
systems).

\- audio, video, graphics: systems design + signal processing algorithm
design.

\- special-purpose DSLs, compilers, VMs, scripting languages.

Full CV and list of open source projects at
[http://zwizwa.be](http://zwizwa.be)

------
bieh
Seeking Work - Remote

I'm a full-stack developer. I've helped several startups build out MVPs as
well as worked with larger organizations -- including NASA, InfoSys and
Google. I'm fully booked until April, but if you'd like to discuss projects
starting after that, let me know. Or if you're in Bangkok and doing
interesting tech things and want to get a beer, let me know that too :)

Check out [http://paulh.co](http://paulh.co) for my portfolio and more
details.

------
tga
SEEKING WORK - the Netherlands / travel / remote

Are you looking for someone to help with defining and building your early
stage web platform or do you need to make large amounts of data accessible and
useful? Let's talk!

My expertise is in back-end systems for building automation (integrated
building management systems, visualization and analysis of sensor data in
large commercial buildings, data-driven energy efficiency).

Tools of the trade: Python (Django, Flask), SQL, JavaScript (AngularJS,
Knockout).

tiberiu@tiberiuana.com

------
lelf
SEEKING WORK — remote

Speciality:

\+ Haskell — pretty much all areas;

\+ POSIX/Unix (including Mac OS X), low-level(ish) too

\+ Front-end web UI — JS / Typescript / whatever compiling to js / Angular /
CSS / D3.js …

\+ Math/numeric stuff, parallelisation, C/MATLAB/Mathematica etc

[https://github.com/llelf](https://github.com/llelf)
[http://lelf.lu](http://lelf.lu)
[http://lelf.lu/resume](http://lelf.lu/resume)

me AT lelf.lu

------
ankurpatel
SEEKING WORK — Remote, New York City/NJ

Speciality: iOS / Ruby on Rails / Frontend / Backend / Javascript / CSS3 /
HTML5

[https://github.com/ankurp](https://github.com/ankurp)

[http://j.mp/encoreptl](http://j.mp/encoreptl)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/uo88t30qvlyv9hi/Ankur%20Resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/uo88t30qvlyv9hi/Ankur%20Resume.pdf)

ankur@encoredevlabs.com

------
bnt
SEEKING WORK - Remote, EU, part-time.

Full stack web developer looking for part-time FRONT-END gigs. I can provide
pixel perfect CSS from your PSD designs or plug into your existing project /
team / workflow and help with existing markup.

Skills

    
    
      + HTML5 (markup & APIs)
      + CSS3, SASS, Compass, Bootstrap, Foundation
      + jQuery, AngularJS, CoffeeScript
      + Wordpress themes, HAML
    

_PHP / Rails / .NET projects are welcome._

You can contact me at epicawsm@gmail.com

------
va1en0k
SEEKING WORK

I'm a very experienced Python developer (more than 6 years with Python). I
also know very well, and like to work with, JavaScript and, most of all,
Clojure. In the past, I've written Lua, C, Haskell, Ruby, Java, PHP - just to
name a few.

Among other things, I love working on tools for developers, internal or
external. APIs, different programming languages, awesome developer experience
are the things that make me excited!

One of my last projects is Uploadcare.com. I designed its API and feature set.
I worked on high availability (autoscaling, failover, etc...), advanced
JavaScript libraries, file format conversion (including realtime:
[https://uploadcare.com/documentation/cdn/](https://uploadcare.com/documentation/cdn/)
\- this feature is completely designed and developed by me). I wrote or
managed writing, and maintained open source libraries for many programming
languages and platforms, including iOS.

I have experience with Big Data. I solved many problems related to the storage
and processing of huge amounts of data. I used Hadoop a lot, with Pig and by
itself, mostly on Amazon EMR.

For my clients, I created different tools and worked on things related to
large-scale deploys, big data storage and analysis, advanced monitoring of
complicated systems, etc. I know Fabric and Chef very well. I successfully
used in the past most of the Amazon Web Services.

I have experience with parsers, interpreters, reactive programming, natural
language processing, programming for devices like PSP and Microsoft Zune.

I'm very good with algorithms, and I won multiple programming competitions in
the past. However, I prefer using the already existing libraries wherever
possible.

I write very clean, nice code which other people really like to work with.

I'm a strong proponent of testing, continuous integration and code reviews.

I don't really like to have a work schedule, but I like to have regular
meetings via Skype/Hangouts or in person.

I would gladly answer any questions and provide any information: let's talk!

My GitHub is: [https://github.com/va1en0k](https://github.com/va1en0k)

My email: me@valyagolev.net

------
jonframpton
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Jonathon Frampton jonathon [dot] frampton [at] gmail \--- looking for part-
time remote web analytics work, have years of experience
(www.linkedin.com/in/jbframpton/) and looking to bolster it with some
diversity. \--- Omniture (Adobe Analtics -> Reporting API / Discover /
Implementation) Google Analytics, Coremetrics etc... \--- MySQL, Oracle,
Netezza, DB2 \--- PHP, Jquery, HTML, VBA (learning Angular, Python, R)

------
ysubach2
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+1/CET timezone)

Senior software engineer: 10+ years in web and mobile applications
development. Seeking remote contract work.

Possess knowledge of multiple technologies and platforms, general keywords:
PHP, Python, Ruby, NodeJS, iOS, HTML5. Please check my website and contact me
for getting more details.

Website: [http://yurisubach.com/services](http://yurisubach.com/services) |
Email: ysubach@gmail.com | Skype: ysubach

------
mwhite
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Boston

Backend-leaning full stack web developer and Pythonist.

I've worked on large Python, PHP, and JavaScript codebases and am very
familiar with SQL and CouchDB.

I have a ton of production code on Github:
[http://github.com/mwhite](http://github.com/mwhite)

Some things I've done are described more at
[http://mwhite.info/portfolio](http://mwhite.info/portfolio).

I'm open to all kinds of arrangements.

Email: m@mwhite.info

------
fshen
SEEKING WORK - Remote, I'm based in China

Full stack developers, specialized in web development, both front end and
backend: fluent in Javascript, Java, Clojure, Python, C++, MySQL, Redis.

Github: shenfeng & http-kit Resume:
[http://shenfeng.me/resume/index.html](http://shenfeng.me/resume/index.html)
Blog: [http://shenfeng.me](http://shenfeng.me) (most in Chinese).

Contact: shenedu at gmail dot com

------
fprawn
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

10+ years C/C++ video game development, scientific visualization, and real
time image processing.

Polyglot programmer that works mainly in C/C++, Python, Perl, and PHP on
Android/iOS, Windows/Mac/Linux, embedded, game consoles, backend servers.

Looking to help optimize low level code, work on 2D or 3D visualizations and
games. I work fast, write clean code and can help mentor junior developers.

contact: ycj@linuxleverage.com

------
aarondaub
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, or onsite in Vancouver, BC, Canada

Email: aaron.d.daub[at]gmail[dot]com Skype: aarondaub

I've been toying around with iOS since 3.x, and building with it since 4.x.
I'm ideally looking for a long-term (several month) contract. I also have
experience with AVFoundation (capturing, editing and playing video).

My github is pretty barren because there hasn't been too much work I can talk
about publicly. Happy to discuss over email or skype.

------
rrbrambley
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA – Prefer local (not necessarily in your
office), remote negotiable

Mobile engineer with experience shipping Android and iOS apps. Preferably
short-medium term projects. My most recent work included porting an iOS app to
Android from scratch. Preferred work: Java/Android, iOS/Obj-C

contact: rob /at/ alwaysallthetime.com

[http://github.com/rrbrambley](http://github.com/rrbrambley)

------
mrfusion
SEEKING FREELANCER DC/MD/VA AREA

I'm going to be offering programming and or database courses (evenings and
possibly weekends) and I'm looking for talented folks to teach them.

I'm most interested in Django but I'm willing to entertain other ideas for
courses depending on your expertise.

I'd prefer people who have some experience teaching or speaking.

Hourly pay should be pretty high since the classes are only a few hours.

Email me at courses@blendedtechnologies.com

------
emilsedgh
SEEKING WORK - Tehran, Iran. Will work for bitcoins. PHP (Yii, ZF), Node.js,
Mysql, Mongodb, jQuery, Linux, Git and relevant tools/technologies.

emilsedgh@kde.org

------
gnuwilliam
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Based in Brazil.

Full stack developer. JavaScript and Ruby specialist. AngularJS, Ember.js,
Backbone, Rails or Node.js.

Careers 2.0 profile:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/sudowilliam](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/sudowilliam)

Github [https://github.com/gnuwilliam](https://github.com/gnuwilliam)

Contact: sudowilliam [at] gmail [dot] com

------
grigio
SEEKING WORK - based in Italy / Remote

Full stack web developer [http://grigio.org](http://grigio.org) \- I'm
particular interested in innovative technologies like Meteor.JS, javascript,
MongoDB, Redis, docker, Ruby on Rails, Go, responsive web and geolocalization.

Recently [http://geospot.meteor.com](http://geospot.meteor.com)

------
athesyn
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Bristol, UK.

iPhone/iPad developer (and recent graduate) that's looking for part-time iOS
dev work. I'm currently already working on full-time on my own existing apps
that's in development. Specialties include: cryptography, networking,
designing APIs and more.

If you have a project that's fun and interesting, email me at
xii.0684@gmail.com

------
vanwilder77
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Based in India

Full stack web developer: HTML5, JS, CSS3, Angularjs, Django

Systems: Linux, Server Config

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/997562/bkvirendra](http://stackoverflow.com/users/997562/bkvirendra)

Github: [https://github.com/bkvirendra](https://github.com/bkvirendra)

Contact: bkvirendra [at] live [dot] com

------
cgarvis
SEEKING WORK: Remote (NYC Based).

CTO for hire. Need someone to take your team to the next level? Let me get
your product out the door to your customers while you search for that perfect
hire!

[http://chrisgarvis.com](http://chrisgarvis.com)
[http://cgarvis.github.com](http://cgarvis.github.com) cgarvis@gmail.com

------
rogueleaderr
SEEKING FREELANCER

NYC (remote okay).

Need help with QA and various small/medium feature implementations on a
Django-based music information website. Good performance on short-term
contracts will probably lead to longer contracts.

Primarily need expertise in Django (w/ postgres, gunicorn, gevent, nginx,
celery). HTML/CSS/JS helpful. Hadoop/Cascading experience also helpful.

~~~
cookiecaper
How should interested parties apply? There is no contact information in your
profile.

------
chatmasta
SEEKING FREELANCERS

1\. Sysadmin Specialist (~10 hours):

Need experience in nginx, squidproxy config. Python experience helps.

2\. Python Specialist (~20 hours):

To build a Flask API.

3\. Backbone specialist (~30 hours)

To build frontend to consume the REST API.

Very interesting projects. I am an engineer myself so I write very detailed
specs and instructions and make it a pleasure to work with me. Email
miles@5280holdings.com and mention what your specialty is.

------
walden42
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - PART-TIME Knoxville, TN

I work on both front-end and back-end, using PHP, MySQL, HTML5, CSS3, and
Javascript (jQuery). I've worked extensively with the Laravel and CodeIgniter
frameworks.

Freelancing is my side job (and I LOVE it), and I can provide VERY competitive
pricing. I'm open to all payment methods, including Bitcoin.

contactme at blanshey dot com

------
maxhn
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

Marketing + Growth Consultant.

What I can do for you: SEO optimization, email marketing, landing pages, a/b
testing (for landing pages, emails, ads) and other content campaigns that can
be done (e.g. blog content, resources page content).

Other activities available, but it depends on what you currently have and/or
approve based on my recommendations.

Email in profile.

------
LeicaLatte
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based out of India.

Full stack developer. Preferred codebases - javascript and objective-c. I can
also build custom message queues, web services to scale in C++, python. Did
that for 4 years at previous job with web giant.

Launched Logwatch for iPhones on the App Store last year. Releasing iPad
version in January.

Contact me at support at log watch dot co

------
vonseel
SEEKING WORK

REMOTE or LOCAL (Austin, Texas).

Full-stack web development:

\- Python (Django)

\- JavaScript (AngularJS, Backbone.JS, Marionette)

\- HTML5, CSS

Experience with Google API integration (Drive & Calendar), Intuit QuickBase
API, as well as product and new API development.

Have been building my startup's product (Medicinbox) for the past few months,
and am available for immediate hire. Contact information is available in
profile.

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - UK, remote preferred

Hi, I am looking for any web scraping projects.

Languages: Perl, Python

Databases: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, SQL

Other Skills: data parsing, Selenium, bypassing scrape detection, regular
expressions, XPath, multi-threaded scraping, Linux, AWS S3/EC2, Heroku, Git,
Rails, parsing html/xml/json, wget, statistics and machine learning.

Email: dmn001 at gmail.com

------
baud
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Specialties: Ruby/Node/PHP, iOS/Android, UI/UX, ML/NLP (Python/Java)

[http://www.minuscode.com](http://www.minuscode.com) is a tech collective
based in Portugal, with experience with startups going from concept to market.

Feel free to ask us anything ( contact at minuscode.com )

------
cleverbaker
SEEKING WORK - Mountain View, SF Bay Area and Remote.

Font-End Engineer.

PSD to HTML5/CSS/JavaScript conversions.

Responsive web development, mobile first, progressive enhancement.

Cross-browser and cross-device compatibility, testing, and debugging.

Focussing on reliability, fast turnarounds, and transparency.

Working with interactive agencies and startups is my specialty.

Portfolio showcase available on request, just ask.

\------------

Michael Baker

michael@rcodeteam.com

Skype ID: cleverbaker

------
heroic
SEEKING WORK - remote only:

RoR, PHP, MongoDB, MySQL, NodeJS, JavaScript, AWS, memcached, Redis, Java,
Android

github: [http://github.com/heroic](http://github.com/heroic)

recent projects: contentforest.com eashmart.com rackstare(android)

Rates: $80/hour, ($60 for projects extending over 120 hours/month)

Email: findme at itsamit dot com

------
tunesmith
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, or occasional onsite visits in Seattle area.

Enterprise java developer and SOA architect. Recent experience with
Angular/REST.

Java, Emphasis in Spring: \- Spring Data (JPA/Hibernate) \- Spring Integration
\- Spring Batch \- Spring MVC \- I've already started some projects with
Spring 4/Boot

I've been self-employed for over ten years a reliable track record. While I
can deliver projects as a sole developer, I am particularly well-suited for
team enhancement with a collaborative, remote-friendly team. Long, stable
relationships preferred. I'm also very Agile-friendly, having been through
onsite Agile/Sprint/Scrum training with a couple of different teams, which can
work very well with remote teams.

Agile: Sprints, Jira, Stories, Epics, Task breakdown, planning, grooming,
retros, stand-ups.

Full-stack: Twitter bootstrap, some Angular and jQuery, including using
Angular to communicate with REST resources.

Testing: Pairing, TDD, JUnit, Mocking for unit tests, as well as for mocking
remote services. Unit (surefire), Integration (failsafe), Functional
(selenium/geb/spock).

Tooling: IntelliJ, git (preferred), gitflow, subversion. Bamboo, test
automation. Some experience with Chef, Vagrant (virtualbox), and Docker.
Hipchat, Skype, Gotomeeting.

Familiarity (1-2 smaller projects) with Grails, Dropwizard, Struts2.

Languages: Java, PHP (CodeIgniter, Symfony, Zend), Perl (extensive since
Perl4). Some Groovy, and I've successfully completed the Coursera Scala course
and spending time learning more functional programming. Interested in scaling
up and learning Akka, Actors, Futures.

SOA: Various buzzwords. :) Decoupling, Separating of concerns, Law of Demeter.
Apache CXF (or Axis at other times) to generate APIs to SOAP wsdls. Fowler's
refactoring and patterns books tend to be nearby.

Side interests in graph theory and knowledge engines.

Strong communicator that can serve as a consultant with business analysts or
product owners to translate between product needs and technical constraints.
Especially strong at constraint analysis and process improvements in teams.
Positive and easy to work with. I have a long-term contract wrapping up in the
next three months (I can adjust that timeframe myself) and am looking for the
next long-term solid arrangement.

Contact: curt at keenworks dot com

------
acak
SEEKING WORK, Chicago, IL. Remote OK.

\- UX design

\- Mobile Apps for iOS, Android and Windows Phone (Phonegap/Cordova)

\- Front end stuff: jQuery, BackboneJS, AngularJS, Coffeescript, Bootstrap,
LessCSS (can work with most other frameworks or languages)

\- Backend end stuff: Python/Flask, Rails, C# / .NET (MVC4/WebAPI)

\- Managed live deployments on AWS, Heroku and GAE

------
petervandijck
SEEKING FREELANCER - iOS (remote)

Remote is fine. iOS app. Start immediately, 2-4 months of full-time work.

We have a spec and detailed wireframes, and visual designs will be ready in a
few weeks. We pay really well for the right person. This could be a great
freelance job. Well paid, and we're easy to work with.

Email petervandijck@gmail.com

------
skyriser
SEEKING WORK - On-site (Montreal, Canada) / Remote

Freelance iOS developer (Objective-C, iPhone/iPad)

Web: [http://skyriser.com](http://skyriser.com)

Email: info@skyriser.com

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau](http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau)

------
ajaxguy
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Experienced developer looking for part time gigs. I can do both front end and
back end, below are my skills. I am in NYC.

Back end - Java,J2EE,Spring,Hibernate,Oracle,Nodejs,Express, Mongo, Databases,
SQL, Linux, Web services, REST, Python, Flask

Front end - HTML, CSS, Javascript, Angular, Bootstrap

Email:san<dot>chiluka[at]gmail

------
rodrigocoelho
SEEKING WORK - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil - Remote is preferred.

I'm a very experienced backend developer. Expert in the Yii Framework (PHP).
Author of a widely used extension for the framework.

More details and references are available on request. You can contact me at:
hello [at] my HN username [dot] com [dot] br

------
ctrl
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Boston MA Designer/Front End/UI/UX

+AdobeCC+HTML+CSS+PHP+Jscript

Res - [http://ctrla.lt/resume/](http://ctrla.lt/resume/) Blog -
[http://ctrla.lt/](http://ctrla.lt/) robert@ctrlaltdesign.com

------
vially
SEEKING WORK - remote

    
    
      -iOS Developer
      -Python Developer (Django)
    

GitHub: [https://github.com/vially](https://github.com/vially)

Contact: developers [at] appnific.com

Website: [http://appnific.com/](http://appnific.com/)

------
twosix
SEEKING WORK

Remote or local to South Carolina area

I have several years of experience in customer/tech support and I'm looking
for a new opportunity in support or account management. I also have some done
some simple software testing with Selenium and would love to get into QA.
Email in profile.

------
misiti3780
SEEKING WORK - Remote (NYC)

Speciality:

\+ iOS Development

\+ Android Development

\+ EC2/Scaling (Linux -Ubuntu)

\+ Web Development (Django/Python)

\+ Design Work (we are a full service firm, see link below)

\+ Data Science (Recommendation Engines, Modeling, Natural Language
Processing, Computer Vision,etc.)

[http://www.mathandpencil.com](http://www.mathandpencil.com)

------
mekishizufu
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We are a small group of Ruby and JavaScript developers available for hire.
Tell us about your product idea and we can design, build and deploy it for
you. Find out more at [http://sensible.io](http://sensible.io)

------
dan_sim
SEEKING WORK - Quebec, Canada - Remote

Web developer : Rails, NodeJS and angular.

Mobile app for Android and iOS with Phonegap :
[https://github.com/dsimard/grunt-angular-
phonegap](https://github.com/dsimard/grunt-angular-phonegap)

Email in profile.

------
timinman
SEEKING WORK - remote. I live in the UK.

 __WILL WORK FOR BITCOIN __

Full Stack Developer 5+ years.

\+ Responsive HTML5

\+ Javascript, Node

\+ Ruby: (Like Rails. Love Sinatra.)

\+ Linux, Nginx, Git...

I like writing lightweight maintainable code & finding creative solutions.

[http://thehack.github.io](http://thehack.github.io)

------
endeavour
SEEKING WORK - Remote/London. May consider relocating.

F# C# Xamarin (iPhone/Android development) ASP.NET MVC Websharper
Livescript/Funscript

[http://www.perfectshuffle.co.uk](http://www.perfectshuffle.co.uk)

------
giis
SEEKING FREELANCER (remote)

Looking for android developer for a short-term project who is familiar with
(or ability to work on) sqlite/e2fsprogs/berkeleydb,python-kivy or java

To discuss more drop me a mail lakshmipathi DOT g AT gmail.com

------
mailmetomy
SEEKING FREELANCER

Looking for a codeigniter developer for short term project (as of now up to
two weeks full time) to help polish up a website. If things go well, it may
work into long term depending on progress.

If you are interested, please email me.

Thanks.

Thanks.

------
tagabek
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Diego

Hi, I'm Taylor! I develop & design iOS Applications.

I can update your app to look great on iOS 7!

Learn more about me at [http://taylorbeck.me/](http://taylorbeck.me/)

------
benwoodward
SEEKING WORK — Remote, based in Europe.

\+ Full stack Ruby on Rails developer

[http://benw.me](http://benw.me)

[https://github.com/benwoodward](https://github.com/benwoodward)

------
estel
SEEKING WORK - Bristol, UK / remote

Native mobile developer with iOS and Android SDKs. Experience with the
standard set of libraries, especially location based and REST.

Can help with UX design too. nathan@nathanwong.co.uk

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Spain) My primary tools are Ruby(on
Rails/Sinatra/Padrino), JavaScript(jQuery, Backbone, Raphael). I would love to
talk to you so please get in touch.

------
trwired
SEEKING WORK - remote or on-site in Warsaw, Poland

I am a full stack web developer. My weapons of choice are Django and Flask. I
also enjoy AngularJS and am well versed in CSS3 and HTML5.

My e-mail address is in my profile.

------
Skimas
SEEKING WORK - remote, based in Lithuania

I am native android and web developer.

Skills: * Ruby(Rails) * HTML/CSS/JS * Java(Android) * Git * SQL(Postgre,
Mysql) * Python

Feel free to ask about anything, Daniliauskas.s@gmail.com

------
moubarak
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Middle East)

3+ years remote work experience

Specialty: Android/iOS Camera Apps ( Java, Obj C, C/C++, OpenCV, FastCV,
Snapdragon SDK, and more... )

Contact: mohd DOT moubarak AT gmail DOT com

------
moizk
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Based in Brooklyn, NY

Designer/Developer

I design/develop web apps that are pleasant to look at and easy to use.

Website: [http://moiz.org](http://moiz.org)

Contact: moiz@moiz.org

------
wilsonfiifi
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Enthusiastic developer who loves to code in Python, Go, Javascript and C#.

Github: [https://github.com/johnwilson](https://github.com/johnwilson)

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK - Remote; Belgium; UK, Manchester

Speaks English and Dutch. Experience with C and Make based builds. Some
familiarity with Win32. Contact and examples on my profile page.

------
mpascolutti
SEEKING FREELANCER - Milano, Italy or Vienna, Austria

Experienced developer using Scala/Akka and previous Hadoop/HBase/Big Data
experience.

michiel.pascolutti@gmx.at

------
thinkcomp
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote OK

I am looking for an expert-level iOS developer to work on an existing native
application built for iOS 3 and 4 that needs to be updated to work well on iOS
6 and 7. The application works well in general already.

I'm also looking to create a new native mobile application for iOS and Android
for PlainSite ([http://www.plainsite.org](http://www.plainsite.org)). I want
to take some of the site's basic features, like displaying court dockets, and
put it on a mobile screen.

Remote is OK. E-mail jobs@thinkcomputer.com.

------
cgarvis
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote

I need some devops works done. Need experience in AWS and moving to VPC.
Puppet experience would also be nice but not required.

cgarvis@gmail.com

------
tikhonj
SEEKING WORK

For various reasons, I'm taking some time off from school. I'm looking for
some interesting work for anywhere from 3 to 6 months--maybe more.

I specialize in programming languages: DSLs, static analysis, verification,
program synthesis[1] and so on.

Admittedly, this is a narrow field, but it's also surprisingly broadly
applicable: there are many domains where a small domain-specific language can
be much more expressive than a standard library; I then know how to build some
powerful tools on top of the language including things like bounded
verification and all sorts of static checking. DSLs can be used both to help
expert programmers or to make a system more accessible to non-programmers.
Especially for the latter, we can also design interesting _interactive_ tools
that help non-experts express themselves as they go along.

I also do a lot of functional programming: primarily Haskell along with OCaml
and Racket. If you're interested in experimenting with functional programming
at your startup, I'd really love to help. Apart from actually using functional
programming, I really enjoy teaching people about it: for example, I'm in the
top 10 for [haskell] on StackOverflow[2] and I've recently been teaching
people about type theory at a meetup in SF[3]. I also have a particular
interest in functional reactive programming (FRP); over the summer, I even
designed an FRP library for OCaml (in the browser--with js_of_ocaml).

If any of this sounds interesting, I'd love to talk to you! My email is
tikhon@jelv.is; you can see a recent resume at
[http://jelv.is/resume.pdf](http://jelv.is/resume.pdf) or on
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/tikhonjelvis](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/tikhonjelvis).
My site, naturally, is [http://jelv.is;](http://jelv.is;) I have to admit I'm
unreasonably happy with the little domain hack :). Also check out my LinkedIn
profile: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/tikhon-
jelvis/24/237/750](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/tikhon-jelvis/24/237/750)

I'd prefer to find something in the Bay Area, but I'm flexible along both
remote work or living somewhere else.

[1]: Program synthesis is a type of automatic programming--generating programs
programmatically, by searching through the space of all possible programs.
It's an exciting field that has really heated up in the last few years thanks
to advances in computational power and SMT solvers. I think it's about ripe
for some practical applications. I've done some research on the subject and
implemented a few different synthesizers, so I have a reasonably rare amount
of experience with it.

Program synthesis also involves verifying the programs we generate. Our
approach to "bounded verification" is actually interesting on its own: we can
reasonably quickly check conditions against code _exhaustively_ , using an SMT
solver. This could be very useful if you need high levels of assurance about
your code.

[2]:
[http://stackoverflow.com/tags/haskell/topusers](http://stackoverflow.com/tags/haskell/topusers)

[3]: You can see past slides at [http://jelv.is/talks](http://jelv.is/talks).
Feel free to pop by our next meeting about two weeks from now; we're going to
have an introduction to basic category theory, with very little mathematical
background needed. The actual meetup page: [http://www.meetup.com/SF-Types-
Theorems-and-Programming-Lang...](http://www.meetup.com/SF-Types-Theorems-and-
Programming-Languages/)

~~~
primaryobjects
A fellow tinkerer in program synthesis? Just today, I was tweaking my AI-
Programmer project
[http://primaryobjects.com/CMS/Article149.aspx](http://primaryobjects.com/CMS/Article149.aspx),
which uses genetic algorithms to generate programs.

Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks programmers can/should become
obsolete. :)

------
bound008
Sorry to just copy/paste this from the who's hiring post but it may make more
sense here anyways.

=============================================

Seeking Freelancer (remote is ok)

Hey, HN. One of you is perfect for this idea.

I am a serial entrepreneur who is currently trapped in the body of a freelance
contractor. I have a relatively stable 40 hour a week project, and incoming
projects as well that I generally can't take due to lack of resources (time,
the most precious one)

So here's the idea. You. Are interesting and have some experience in coding
(webapps, mobile, whatever) would be a coding apprentice. I would give you a
guaranteed 20 hour a week gig for now, and flex additional work as it comes in
and you are available.

You would work on entrepreneurial ideas and contracts and get paid for doing
so. If something took off the ground we could negotiate revenue/equity, but no
matter what you will be getting paid.

Here is what you get. Money Freedom and Flexibility (need the day off to deal
with a hangover because you are in college and its friday?) Real World
Education Ability to become a killer coder and whatever else. i'm pretty
flexible

Languages? Python/Ruby Obj-C Javascript You name it. If you can show
competency in some language I currently do, then we can work together and you
can get paid to learn and become an expert at any other languages as required.

About me, your 'boss'. Late 20s. Been in and out of various startups. Started
ideas from scratch. Reasonably connected in the 'valley'. No stranger to a
term sheet. I have done hiring for a YC company. Been on both the business and
engineering side of places.

Currently living in NYC (manhattan) with enough room for you to come clock
hours, but you can be remote as well, or both. I have been travelling a lot
because it means that working 9-5 EST is a much more reasonable 12-8 or even
sometimes 9pm - 5am.

I like tinkering with OSS and hardware too, obsessed with gadgets.

Long story short, you will get paid to learn how to code in the real world,
become an entrepreneur or freelancer (or both) and then hopefully be able to
repeat this process.

You'll get hands on attention and code reviews without some PM breathing down
your neck. (unless you are working on a project that requires it).

We'll figure out a good hourly rate, and when you are working on a project
that is paid, probably double it. And then fall back to the normal rate when
we are working on whatever random ideas I want to incubate.

email hn0114@boun.cr with a little bit about yourself, a resume if you have
it, and most importantly either a github or code sample.

~~~
jorgecastillo
This looks awesome, if I had more free time and I was more capable I would
apply. Good luck!

------
montage
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Calgary, AB

iOS, OS X or Android.

With over 20yrs of development and architecture experience, I can hit the
ground running.

Email: dst at montagetech dot com

------
re1ser
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Long term Delphi developer, writing clean code. For more
info: paunovic AT gmail

------
MehdiEG
SEEKING WORK - Based in London, UK. Happy to work either on-site or remotely.

I'm a full-stack developer with a sweet spot for back-end work and distributed
systems. Available for contract work from the 8 Jan. Happy to meet for a face-
to-face chat if you're in London. Email in profile.

My strongest technical expertise currently lies with the .NET / Windows stack
(C# 5, .NET 4.5, ASP.NET MVC 4, Razor, TPL, async / await, SQL Server 2012,
PowerShell, RabbitMQ) and the iOS / Cocoa stack (Objective-C, UIKit, Core
Data, Core Animation, AFNetworking).

I have also worked with a range of other languages and technology stacks,
including Python, Java and C++ on Windows, OS X and Linux, have strong
fundamental knowledge of software engineering principles and am able to get
up-to-speed very quickly on other stacks.

A bit more about me:

In the 10 years since I graduated with an MSc in software engineering from one
of France’s leading engineering college, I’ve been held positions in several
industries, including as a researcher in an academic research center, a senior
software developer in one of the world’s largest investment bank and a
technical co-founder in a tech startup that attracted investment from several
of Europe’s top-tier angel investors.

I’ve worked both independently and as part of a team, including distributed
teams. I’ve also hired and managed contractors.

I’ve designed and implemented several large-scale distributed software
systems. In all the positions I’ve held, I’ve been involved in the full life-
cycle of the project, from requirement gathering, initial design and
implementation through to deployment and production support.

In my most recent role as technical co-founder of a funded tech startup, I’ve
been in charge of the entire technology stack of the business, including
system architecture, software development, sysadmin / DevOps, production issue
troubleshooting and customer support. I’ve also been involved in all other
aspects of the business, including business planing, product management and
fund raising.

This experience has provided me with a breadth of knowledge and expertise,
both on the technical and on the business side, rarely seen in a software
engineer. It also allowed me to realise that I much prefer working on crafting
great software than on writing business plans or networking with potential
investors. Not that I believed otherwise before I started.

I’m now looking to take on a role where I can focus on the technical side.
While my area of predilection lies in back-end work, as a full-stack software
engineer I can jump in at any level of the software stack and take ownership
of an entire project or feature, from back-end to front-end.

~~~
glenscott1
Just a heads up, your e-mail address is not in your profile

~~~
MehdiEG
Thanks Glen! I was sure I had checked before that the email field was visible
to all. Looks like it's not the case though.

Now added my email to my bio in my profile.

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK - remote - India.

Creator of xtopdf, a PDF creation toolkit for Python (used by Packt
Publishing, the Software Freedom Law Center, ESRI.nl and others.) xtopdf can
create both business reports and ebooks, and currently has support for the
following input formats (more are always in the pipeline): text, DBF, CSV,
TSV/TDV, XLS, XML, ODBC, SQLAlchemy, MongoDB, XML.

xtopdf links:

[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf)

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf)

[http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf](http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf)

[http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf](http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf)

Independent developer for the last several years, with many years of
experience in many tech areas. Contracted/consulted to multiple startups based
in USA, Europe and India. Earlier worked for large well-known US software
product and Indian software services companies.

Elected as a member of the Python Software Foundation (PSF) in 2010.

Skills: Good - Python, C, Linux, UNIX, many open source technologies, many
popular/mainstream databases, XML-RPC, PDF programming, file and data format
conversion, data munging, command-line utility development. Fair: Flask,
MongoDB, Bottle, various others.

Have worked some on Ruby, Rails and Java earlier. Server lead / senior
engineer for two commercial Rails-based dot-com products earlier, by US
companies. One of them was TaskBin - [http://taskbin.com](http://taskbin.com)
\- for the first version.

Worked on a best-selling retail banking product (in C with proprietary DB and
UI libs). Team leader for a database middleware product (in C) widely used in
client projects by a top software services company.

Databases worked on: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Sybase, Informix, SQLite. Used
relational databases in the majority of projects I've worked on.

Did a lot of UNIX support and successful troubleshooting for years (some years
earlier), still have some of those skills, which are useful in development
too. Had many times recovered clients' data from corrupted file systems or
crashed machines (with no backups :), using various tricks of the trade learnt
on the job, and solved various other software problems, often involving
various interacting software components (from OS level through language
compilers to application programs and databases). Wrote lots of utilities in C
and UNIX shell tools (sed, awk, grep and friends) to automate various tasks
(for both users and developers), convert data between various formats from one
platform to another, etc.

Relevant links:

Biz site: [http://www.dancingbison.com](http://www.dancingbison.com) (see
Home, Products, Services, About pages there)

Posts about Python:
[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)

Posts about xtopdf:
[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf)

Blog: [http://jugad2.blogspot.com](http://jugad2.blogspot.com)

LinkedIn profile:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/vasudevram](http://www.linkedin.com/in/vasudevram)

Article by me about "Developing a Linux command-line utility" (in C) was
published on IBM developerWorks and translated by IBM into Chinese and
Japanese for those versions of their site. Some organizations have developed
production command line tools using that article as a guide.

Contact info:
[http://dancingbison.com/contact.html](http://dancingbison.com/contact.html)
(email, Skype). Twitter: @vasudevram

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton in the UK. I work a lot with Python
(often with Django) and JavaScript (Node.JS and browser) to build rich client
browser based and mobile apps. I also do hardware based projects, I have
experience with coding in Assembly and C on various micro controllers and
Arduino development.

I am flexible, resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas
into reality. I can build prototypes or full apps on my own but also happy to
work as part of a team (and I have a bunch of great people I work with if you
need help putting together one)

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, JavaScript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV.

Some recent projects:

\- The software and technical design for a "magic mirror" that was used at
London Fashion Week. Behind the scenes it was built with 15 network Raspberry
Pis with camera modules. [http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/tag/london-
fashion-week](http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/tag/london-fashion-week)

\- An iPad app for a medical company for quick lookup of drug interactions.
This was built with HTML5 and made use of Angular.JS. I can show you more of
this one on request.

\- A web app for a training company to provide complete courses online combing
video, slides and quiz's.

\- Lead developer on a team building a collaboration application featuring a
RESTful API and browser and mobile clients. See
[http://thisisdrum.com](http://thisisdrum.com) and see also a talk I gave on
some of the tech[1]

\- Head pose estimation from a video feed for a interactive store-window
display (it superimposed masks over the faces of customers as they looked
through the window)

I can show you more of these on request

Some stuff I've made:

\- Listeron, simple email discussion lists.
[http://listeron.com](http://listeron.com)

\- I recently added Generator support to the CoffeeScript compiler:
[http://almostobsolete.net/coffeescript-
generators.html](http://almostobsolete.net/coffeescript-generators.html)

\- A location based app: [http://head2.me](http://head2.me)

\- An open source JavaScript library I wrote:
[https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js](https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js)

\- The Amazon Glacier support I contributed to Boto (popular Python library):
[https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier](https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier)

I'd love to talk about your project. Please do get in touch!

Web: [http://almostobsolete.net/](http://almostobsolete.net/)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@almostobsolete.net

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

[1] [http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/](http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/)

